# How to catch a fish?



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a 29g biocube with a lot of coral and rock work, and id really hate to have to take it all apart to catch my fish... how can i catch my mandarin goby to put into another tank?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

trap?


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

sure.. dont have one and i dont really know how to bait it either..


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

this is a DIY i use take a 20 oz soda bottle cut the top off reinsert the top in the bottle up side down and put food that the goby eats in it and leave it were he hangs out overnight


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

that would work, but my goby is wayyy bigger then the top of the soda bottle.. hes liek 4in. biggest one ive ever seen
similar to this right?
Build a Better Fish Trap (DIY AQUARIUM TOOLS PROJECTS)


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Just made one


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

good job thats it


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool trap, good luck with that. I use "The Trap" sometimes when needed.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

well its been a few hours, and the lights just went out and he hasnt entered the trap.. he went close to it but just backed away.. should i leave it in longer or try another way?..
thanks


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd leave it in there. The longer the better for him to lose his fear of something new. Good luck.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

well i left the trap in there for 4 days now and nothing happened.. luckily just before i left i saw him at the top wedged in by my uv sterilized and i snagged him. YAY.!!! thanks for all your help.. but my wrasse kept getting into the trap and finding a way back out. HMM smart guy i guess... 
thanks!


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> Cool trap, good luck with that. I use "The Trap" sometimes when needed.


I just borrowed this trap from Mediahound. It is AWSOME! I caught my 3 pesky green damsels and a mean blue fin pygmy angel. Didn't take long. Just need a little patience. I threw all their favorite foods in there and they could not resist.


----------



## steelyphil (Jun 29, 2009)

Are they too fast for a net?


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

Mandarins are very fast and dart under rocks and coral when afraid...he probably didnt want to mess up his reef tank


----------



## steelyphil (Jun 29, 2009)

ahh okay.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tough issue to deal with, glad you got it resolved so easily. I unfortunately havent had that kinda luck. Probably has a lot to do with why I have mainly corals and few fish if any in many of my tanks. The fish are cool and very colorful but Corals are just as colorful and less headaches aside from being my true additction. Corals are easier to "catch" too!


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

Are you ready.......... I'll tell you all my sure fire secret to catching all the fish in your tank.

After your tank lights go off. Turn them on after about 4 hours. All your fish will be asleep and they will stay asleep even after you turn the lights back on. You can even hand catch them, its like taking candy from a baby. Probably easier.

When I was breaking down my 180 a few years back I used this method and caught over 30 fish in under half an hour.

You're welcome! ;]


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

Mind you, if you have real pita rock work that you can't reach under that can pose a bit of a problem.


----------



## denson (Jun 5, 2012)

According to me, the best way to catch mandarin goby fish is that provide the favorite food to fish, so fish can comes on the top and you can catch that fish with help of net quickly. You can also use the large container to catch the fish.


----------

